# يخربيت الافلام العربى



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الواد يعمل من البحر طحينة وصباح الكلام الناعم والسهوكة والبت هبلة اول مرة تحب وتحس بلحاجات دى صدقتة جه فى وقت مزهق بتقله هتيجى امتى قلها لما انتى عارفة انى مش هاجى بتسئلى ليه انسينى

ومن يومها البت مدمرة هو ايه بنات الناس لعبة لدرجادى فعلا غلطتها انها بتحب ملهاش خبرات فى الحب 
هتقولو البنت هبلة وهى صدقته طبعا صدقته واحدة اول واحد يقولها كلام كدا وعامل فيها ابن بارم ديلة وملهاش خلفيات عن الحب صح كنا بننصحها بس لما بنكلمها تصعب عليك اول مرة احس بدا وخدت صدمة بعمرها كفاية بقى لعب بلمشاعر


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد للنقاش يلا  يا جماعة
شكرااااااااا ليكي على المواضيع الجامدة ميرنا
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

دايما منور يا كليمو


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*
مالك بس يا ميرنا اعصابك يا اختى دايما كده متعصبة بلاش سوسو و خدى توتو
بلاش افلام عربي اتفرجى على هندى
*


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اصلى مش فاهمة يا سكوفا بلاش سوسو دى وفضايح ميتقلكش على سر ابدا

بص الواد ثبتها تمام ولانها يعينى عبيطة وعايشة فى الزمن الرومانس الجميل صدقته وقلتله هتستناه حتى سنتين وبعد مزهق قلها باى باى طب سهل اوى عليهم يعملو كدا


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهو انتى قلتيها هى عبيطة يبقى زنبها على جنبها*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

نصحناها كتير ماسمعتش الكلام

لازم تتلسع علشان تتعلم​


----------



## fns (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مش هى قررت انها تحب يبقى تستحمل 
من اللى ايجيلها من ورا الحب
فيها لما البنات تتجوز جواز صالونات
ولا اتتعب نفسها ولا اتتعب قلبها
شكرا ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل
تحياتى​


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه دا يعنى انتا مع جواز الصالونات وانا سمعت انى فى احصائيات اثبتت انى اكتر جواز فاشل اللى عن حب


----------



## fns (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مش مع جواز الصالونات ولا حاجة
بس انا شايفه مناسب كتير لبعض البنات
يعنى فى بنات لما بتيجى تحب بتحب بقلبها بس
والكلام ده مينفعش لازم لما تيجى تحب تحكم عقلها قبل قلبها
علشان متتعبش فى الاخر وتقول يا ريت اللى حصل ما كان
وتفضل تعذب نفسها بذكريات ملهاش اى لازمة انها تفتكرها
وغير كده 
المفروض على البنت لو لقيت شخص بيحبها وهى بتحبه
تقعد معاه تعرف ظروفه ايه وايجى يتقدم ولا لا
وهو مناسب ليها ولا لا
لو اتاكدت انه بيحبها صحيح تقوله انت عارف عنوان البيت وبابنا مفتوح ليك فى اى وقت
متقعدش تقابله من ورا اهلها وتكلمه فى التليفون بالساعات ويروحوا رحلات مع بعض
لكن لو قلها الظروف والجوابات وعملها من البحر طحينة يبقى لازم تبعد عنه
ومتكملش معاه
متقلش انا هقف معاك لاخر لحظة
اللى بيحب بجد بيبقى عاوز الانسان اللى بيحبه النهاردة قبل بكرة
ميقعدش يسمعه فى كلام حلو ويلعب بمشاعره
ده رايى واسف على الاطالة​


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

لا ابدا مفيش اطالة وانتا عندك حق فى ردك بس مين يسمع ويفهم انا الشهرين اللى فاتو مكنتش بنام بسبب موضعها دا لانى عارفة النهاية دى بس نشكر ربنا جت على كدا


----------



## rana1981 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحة انا بدايق كتير من البنت يلي بتمشي ورا عواطفها هاد الزمن ما بده بس عواطف بده كمان عقل يشتغل يعني نشغل الاتنين سوا والعقل اكتر​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

هو محتاج الاول عقل العواطف ممكن تطلع بعد الارتباط كدا اضمن بصراحة


----------



## R_love_Y (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*صحيح ..........**الكثير من شبابنا وشاباتنا يتاثرون بالافلام العربي وفي بعض الاحيان يحاولون التقليد بدون ادراك ومعرفة اذا كان هذا شيء جيد ام لا .​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اه وانا منهم مش عاوزة واحد يجى من البيت كدا ويتكلم لا حاجة تقع على الارض واتنين يوطو يجبوها بس تصوير بطىء ويطلعو واحدة واحدة  ادى الافلام واللى بتعملو فينا


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*
المفروض يلغو الجواز و الحب حد فاضى اليومين دول للكلام ده مش لما ناكل نفسنا الاول
*


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ايوا يا سكوفا عندك حق بامانة فاضين احنا للعب العيال دا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مواضيع جامده يا ميرنا 
فعلا اللوم مش هيبقا على البنت وبس والولد كمان
هى عبيطه ومالهاش خبرة وصدقت كلام حلو اتقالها وهو كمان فاكر البنات لعبه وتسليه وده اكبر غلط لتفكير الشباب من نحية البنت​


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بس مجتمعنا مجتمع ذكورى يا كوكى يعنى مش هيقول ابدا الولد اللى غلط


----------



## go love (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا تحيا ليكي على كلامك فى موضوعك 
العيب مش فينا احنا بس لا
صدقينى العيب فى تكونة نفسة تربيتنا وبئيتنا لها عامل اساسي
مجتمعنا نفسة عامل اساسي
انا مصر ان السبب الاساسي هو البعد عن الاخر والتربيا من الصغر للكبر ان الاقتراب ممنوع

وطبعا كل منكبر فى ميول يكبر جوانا هو معانا 
ولو تكلمنا عن البيئة والمجتمع والنشئا مش هتكفي صفحات المنتدي
بس 
الطريق الصحيح لي ارتباط هو الجواز
ومش اي جواز لا بشروط ومقايش ومعاير 
بمعنا ان يكون فى توافق فى كل حاجة مع شريك الحياة 
عشان يكون جواز ناجح 
ام غير الطريق دة فبتكون قصص وحكايات
 بنقوم بتالفها وبنلاقى اللي يسمعها وكمان عايز 
وبس مش عايز لا دة محتاج ان يعشها
البنت بسبب الكبت اللي بيتولد معاها من صغرها 
والضغط عليها من الاسرة والاهل والخوف الزايد بيخليها 
من ااقل كلمة او بس نظرة تلقيها وقعت 
دة يمكن من غير متعرف الشخص بتبقى نفسها تتعرف على اى شخص 
المهم عندها تلاقى اى حد يخرجها من اللي هي في..............

يا بنت حواء سيبك من الافلام العربي القديمة 
و حتى الافلام الهندي الرومانسية اللي الكل بيبحث عنها(ما في احلا من الوقع حتى ولو كان مر)

هيخدك ويعيشك في اجمل قصة وهـــ ــــ ــــ ـــم ووهيسافر بيكي للجنة
 بس فى الاخر هتلاقى نفسك لوحدك
فى الصحرا بدون اي شئ....... واتجرتي من كل شئ......

الحب جميل جدا ومين فينا مش نفسة يحب ويتحب حقيقي
 بس المشكلة فين نلقي ومع مين نعرف نعيش بي
مترموش الوم بس على الولد
الحرامي لو ملقاش مغفل يسرقة مش هيسرق
وعلاج اي مشكلة حقيقي هو قربنا من ربنا
ومن الكنيسة امنا

*تقبلي مروري
واسف اوي للاطالة 
go love*


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*فيه كذا سبب للموضوع ده
1. عدم مقاربة البنت لربنا.
2. عدم استشارة اب اعترافها.
3. عدم اعلام الاهل او علي الاقل الام..
4. عدم الدقة في اختيار الاصحاب.
5. عدم تشغيل المخ؟؟؟؟
لانها لو بتشل دماغها هتعرف هو بيحبها
بجد ولا بيلعب بيها ماتش كورة...

شكرااااااا لموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك...
ربنا يرحمنا.....​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جو لاف انا معاك بكل كلمهع بجد جبت المفيد
انت عقلك رائئئئئئئئئئئع جدااا
بيشو انت قاسى بجد ساعات كتير الانسان بينخدع حتى لو مفتح عنيه​


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> جو لاف انا معاك بكل كلمهع بجد جبت المفيد
> انت عقلك رائئئئئئئئئئئع جدااا
> بيشو انت قاسى بجد ساعات كتير الانسان بينخدع حتى لو مفتح عنيه​



*انا مش قاسي ولا حاجة..
ولكن ليا واحدة قريبة مني جداااا
حصل معاها الموقف ده النهاردة..
وقعدت اتكلم معاها ل3 ساعات كاملين 
لغاية ما اقنعتها..
الموضوع مش سهل
وجرحه صعب جداااااااا​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> اولا تحيا ليكي على كلامك فى موضوعك
> العيب مش فينا احنا بس لا
> صدقينى العيب فى تكونة نفسة تربيتنا وبئيتنا لها عامل اساسي
> مجتمعنا نفسة عامل اساسي
> ...


لا المشكلة مش فى تربيتنا خالص المشكلة انى كل غلط بنرمية على بعض لو احنا فعلا فى افكار مجتمع خاطىء نفكر من جوانا اننا نتعامل بلاسلوب والتصرف الصح نقدر نغير على الاقل فينا 

عجبتنى اوى الحرامى دى ضحكتنى :hlp:
انتا عندك حق بس انا برمى اللوم على الشباب لانى الشباب لافف وداير ويعرف البنت عبيطة وهبلة يدخلها من هنا ويظبطها ويديها صابونة  انا باجى على الشباب لانى فعلا فى بنات عبيطة اوى والشاب بيكون عارف دا مش كلهم كدا ودى اكيد بس فى شوية استغلاللين جداا 
ابدا مفيش اطالة ولا حاجة براحتك وردك جميل اوى نورت يا جو


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *فيه كذا سبب للموضوع ده​*
> 
> *1. عدم مقاربة البنت لربنا.*
> *معاك حق جدا فى حكاية قربها لربنا لو قلبها مليان مش هتبص الا للى يدخل من الباب النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل *
> ...


 
ثم افرض الاصحاب وحشين انا دخلت تجربة عارفة المفروض هروح فين هعمل ايه هتكلم ازاى ايه الحدود ايه اللى يتقال ايه ميتقلش مش مستنية نصيحة من حد انا دخلت تجربة اتحمل دا لوحدى مش مستنية رائى اصحابى وعاوز اقولك الاصحاب بتحديد فى المواضيع دى مش بيقبلو من بعض خصوصا البنات غيرانة والهبل دا حتى لو كانت انتيم اوى بس بتفكر احياانا كدا طاب كان فى موقف انى واحدة ماماتها موافقة على موضوع زى دا وبتقولها كلمية بحدود وانا لما كنت بكلمها بقولها دا لااء بلاش دا واضح جدا طاب هتسمع كلام مين فى تفكيرها اصلا هتقول ايه لما مامتها بتقولها كدا وفعلا اتلسعت منه


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> جو لاف انا معاك بكل كلمهع بجد جبت المفيد​
> انت عقلك رائئئئئئئئئئئع جدااا
> 
> بيشو انت قاسى بجد ساعات كتير الانسان بينخدع حتى لو مفتح عنيه​


 
بعلكس يا كيريا بيشو كلامو صح اى صدمة للانسان بتكون اخف كتير من صدمة الحب عاوز اقولك ممكن تستمر معاكى سنين وتاخدى موقف من الشباب كلهم لازم فعلا نحاسب فى اى تجربة حب ومنسمحش لمشاعرنا تخرج قبل اى ارتباط دا اللى اتعلمته بصراحة هتقولولى حب قبل  ارتباط هقولكم مش هيجى من قبله غير وجع القلب والدماغ والزهايمر :hlp:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش يا ميرنا طالما نصحتوها وهى مقتنعتش 
يبقى كان لازم تجرب مرة عشان تاخد بالها بعد كده​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *معلش يا ميرنا طالما نصحتوها وهى مقتنعتش ​*
> 
> *يبقى كان لازم تجرب مرة عشان تاخد بالها بعد كده*​


 
هو فعلا محدش بيتعلم بساهل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> هو فعلا محدش بيتعلم بساهل



*بالظبط كده خصوصا فى المواضيع دى عشان فى بنات كتير بتتخدع ويضحك عليها بكلام الحب والافلام دى ​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بالظبط كده خصوصا فى المواضيع دى عشان فى بنات كتير بتتخدع ويضحك عليها بكلام الحب والافلام دى ​*


 
انا بشكر ربنا اوى انها جت على كدا دحنا كنا نوقف نصلى مخصوص علشانها  انا واحدة صحبتى وجوزها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا بشكر ربنا اوى انها جت على كدا دحنا كنا نوقف نصلى مخصوص علشانها  انا واحدة صحبتى وجوزها



*الحمدلله يا حبيبتى ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على بناته​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

لو عايز اي شاب يضحك على بنت  يلاقي الف طريقة
ممكن يتقدملها في البيت وبالاخر لما يمل يعمل الف عذر
هنا كيف ستكتشفه الفتاة لو كان  خالي من الضمير الى هذا الحد
حتى لو كانت افلاطون بزمانة لن تستطيع
اذا الضمير هو اساس اللعبة
ربنا يلهم شبابه التقوى... ويصون بناته من الاذى
شكرااااا اختي ميرنا للموضوع الرائع والمفيد
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة يا كليم يديك الصحة من كلامك قربت اشك فى اخويا يعم براحة علينا ميغركش انا وحدة معقدة برضو وكلامك يزيدنى تعقيد ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بصراحة يا كليم يديك الصحة من كلامك قربت اشك فى اخويا يعم براحة علينا ميغركش انا وحدة معقدة برضو وكلامك يزيدنى تعقيد ​






دة مش تعقيد اختي ميرنا ابدا"
الضمير معدوم في هذه الايام وحتى لا اقول معدوم نادر
اصله ما فيش ربنا عند الناس الاعتقاد بان الارض هي القاعدة
وممكن يكون في حياة تانية وممكن لا...
يعني الناس بتتعامل مع ربنا على اساس خود وهات يعني( ديل)..
ممكن نتفادى الاغلاط باننا نحب بعقل والمتهم متهم حتى هو يظهر برائته
دة مش تعقيد الايام دي عاوزة كدة..........
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يلهوى يعنى ممكن واحد يخطب واحدة ويفكها علشان بيتسلى ينهار اسود لا بتهزرو


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصي يا ميرنا *
*انا راي انه احلي حاجه في البنت طيبتها*
*وانها نفسها تحب وتتحب دا مش عيب ولا حرام *
*لكن المهم انها تكون عاقله وبتتصرف بحكمه *
*ومدتيش الامان الكامل لحد مهما ان كان حتي لو خطيبها نفسه *
*الحرص والتفكير السليم هما اللي هيحموها *
*وميررسي يا مرنون علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مش هدافع عن الشباب 
بس البنت بتحس ان الشاب اللى قدامه جاد اولا وهى اللى بتدية الفرصة والدافع 
بمعنى لو انتى عارفة انة مش بتاع جواز  كلامك معاة  لية يوصل لدرجة الحب والهيام  وتجرحى قلبك انسى بسرعة
ثانيا يعنى لو كلمك فى الحب  تقولى انت عارف الطريق لنهاية الحب وبداية حب حقيقى وهو البيت 
قوليلى ياميرنا  ماتعكسى الفيلم   فى بنات كتيرة بتضحك على الاولالد وياعينى على الشباب المساكين كتير


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يلهوى لا انا مصدومة مش قادر اتخيل بجد يا ميرو ازاى ممكن حد يخطب ويفك على سبيل انو بيتسلى صعبة اوى ينهار 
وبعدين انا واحدة لما افكر ارتبط خطيبى دا هيبقى ربنا واهلى وهو  يعنى هبقى بثق فى اوى


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يلهوى يعنى ممكن واحد يخطب واحدة ويفكها علشان بيتسلى ينهار اسود لا بتهزرو





عندي ابن خال لا يملك من الضمير ولا فلس..
كانت الى تكون صعبة يخطبها وبالاخر يقول لها
القصة ..قصة فيلوس..  ما فيش شقة.. طردوني من شغلي..اي حاجة
قصدي البنت بهذا الوضع غير ملامة ومطرة انها تصدق.....
ما يمنعش انه في شباب كويسين 
نصيحتي نشوف سلوكوه في الكنيسة ومع ربنا...لو كان ملتزم 90% يبقى صادق
البنت تراقبه ده مصيرها..........​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> انا مش هدافع عن الشباب
> بس البنت بتحس ان الشاب اللى قدامه جاد اولا وهى اللى بتدية الفرصة والدافع
> بمعنى لو انتى عارفة انة مش بتاع جواز كلامك معاة لية يوصل لدرجة الحب والهيام وتجرحى قلبك انسى بسرعة
> ثانيا يعنى لو كلمك فى الحب تقولى انت عارف الطريق لنهاية الحب وبداية حب حقيقى وهو البيت
> قوليلى ياميرنا ماتعكسى الفيلم فى بنات كتيرة بتضحك على الاولالد وياعينى على الشباب المساكين كتير


 
لا الفيلم بتاعى المخرج عاوزة كدا بقى :t30:
مش عارفة اصلى مش بحس الولاد  سهل يضحك عليهم يعنى تبقى نارد لما بنت تضحك على شاب او تلعب بيه


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> عندي ابن خال لا يملك من الضمير ولا فلس..​
> كانت الى تكون صعبة يخطبها وبالاخر يقول لها
> القصة ..قصة فيلوس.. ما فيش شقة.. طردوني من شغلي..اي حاجة
> قصدي البنت بهذا الوضع غير ملامة ومطرة انها تصدق.....
> ...



 ينهار اسود ايه الحاجات اللى اول مرة اسمع عنها دى فى ناس كدا بجد ​


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يلهوى لا انا مصدومة مش قادر اتخيل بجد يا ميرو ازاى ممكن حد يخطب ويفك على سبيل انو بيتسلى صعبة اوى ينهار
> وبعدين انا واحدة لما افكر ارتبط خطيبى دا هيبقى ربنا واهلى وهو يعنى هبقى بثق فى اوى


* انا مش بقول الواحد ما يثقش في خطيبه *
*لكن بقول ما يديش الثقه الكامله *
*لانه لا قدر الله ممكن الخطبه ما تمش وسعتها ممكن الانتقام يملا قلبه *
*فهمتيني*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فهمت ايه يوم الصدمات دا


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ياجامعة الحكاية كلها متوقفة على حاجتين 
1/ ضمير الولد اللى عامل زي البير اللى مالهوش اخر 
2/ عقل البنت اللى لما تفكر تحب لازم قبل ماتدخل فى القصة تشوف نهاية القصة دى أيه 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع انى الولد يخطب على سبيل التسلية فى دى نادرا لما نلاقيها ولو لاقينها هنلاقيه مع الناس المتريشين فاحنا تلت تربع شبابنا على أد حاله يعنى لما هيفكروا يخطبوا يبقى الى هيكملوا معاهم حياتهم ولا ايه؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

البنوته الصغيرة قال:


> ياجامعة الحكاية كلها متوقفة على حاجتين
> 1/ ضمير الولد اللى عامل زي البير اللى مالهوش اخر
> 2/ عقل البنت اللى لما تفكر تحب لازم قبل ماتدخل فى القصة تشوف نهاية القصة دى أيه
> اما بالنسبة لموضوع انى الولد يخطب على سبيل التسلية فى دى نادرا لما نلاقيها ولو لاقينها هنلاقيه مع الناس المتريشين فاحنا تلت تربع شبابنا على أد حاله يعنى لما هيفكروا يخطبوا يبقى الى هيكملوا معاهم حياتهم ولا ايه؟



*صح يا بنوتة كلامك مظبوط مفتكرش فى حد قادر يخطب لعب عيال كده وخلاص 
خصوصا ان اليومين دول مابقاش فى حد بتفرق معاه اى بنت معينة عشان يخطبها اللى بيلاقيها صعبة بيشوف غيرها والموضوع فى سوووووووووووء وربنا يستر بجد من اللى جاى*​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_بجد حاولت اعلق ملقتش كلام اقولة
بس علشان حسيت انى ممكن اكون كده حتى ولو دية مش طبعتى بس ممكن الظروف تحكم عليك بكده
موضوع جامد ميرنا تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يحافظ علي بناتة وينور بصيرتهم
مرسي يا ميرنا علي الموضوع​


----------



## sony_33 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

طب دلوقتى البنت عبيطة نعمل اية
ههههههه
 مع ان مفيش بنت عبيطة فى الزمن دةكلهم مفتحين والافلام الهندى عاملة شغل
 اول متعرف البنت تقولك ابقى اشحن لى علشان اكلمك
 بعد كدة تقولك عايزين نقعد نتكلم فى مكان هادى وتنقى اغلى مكان 
 وبعد مططلب وتقولها تشربى اية تقولك ولا حاجة ( قال اية خايفة احسن تدفع كتير) يا عينى
 وبعد متشرب او تاكل تقولك دفعت كام علشان ترو تقول لصحابها
ههههههههههههههههههههه
 وتقولو فى بنت عبيطة
 دحنا الى عبط​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*عارفين بجد ليه المشكلة دى 

انا بشوف لو عملنا ندوات من ضغرنا ويكون انفتحنا مع 

الاولاد فى النور وتحت اشراف الكنيسة بس من صغرنا 

مش من سن الجامعة بس 

هيبقى عقلنا متفتح وهنقدر نحكم على الموضوع بعقلنا فى الاول 






















اقولكم على حل تعاولوا نولع فى الاولاد ونخلص 

يسلام البلد هتكون متعة ولا حد بيضحك على حد ولاحد بيخدع حد ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

sony_33 قال:



طب دلوقتى البنت عبيطة نعمل اية
ههههههه
 مع ان مفيش بنت عبيطة فى الزمن دةكلهم مفتحين والافلام الهندى عاملة شغل
 اول متعرف البنت تقولك ابقى اشحن لى علشان اكلمك
 بعد كدة تقولك عايزين نقعد نتكلم فى مكان هادى وتنقى اغلى مكان 
 وبعد مططلب وتقولها تشربى اية تقولك ولا حاجة ( قال اية خايفة احسن تدفع كتير) يا عينى
 وبعد متشرب او تاكل تقولك دفعت كام علشان ترو تقول لصحابها
ههههههههههههههههههههه
 وتقولو فى بنت عبيطة
 دحنا الى عبط​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اهوه على الاقل تكون طلعلتلها بعزومة ولا اتنين 

يساتر عليكم خداعين وبخله كمان​*_


----------



## vetaa (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى من الاخر*
*واللى انا مقتنعه بيه*

*البنوته تبقى فاهمه كويس ومفيش بنت تقريبا دلوقتى *
*متبقاش فاهمه اللى قدامها بيبصلها ازاى*

*بالنسبه ليا*
*مادام هى عاقله الشخص اللى بيقولها بحبك*
*يتفضل فى البيت وتبقى الحكاية فى النور*
*ويتعرفوا على بعض شوية وبعدين لو ارتاحوا يعملوا تلبيس دبل*
*مارتاحوووووش يبقى موضوع وخلص وزيه زى اى عريس*

*انما بقى تقوليلى قصص الحب*
*وهو يقول ظروفى ودراستى وشغلى والكلام ده*
*اللى بيحب بنت بيخاف عليه من اى كلام ممكن يمسها*
*وحتى لو بيحبها بجد يبقى يحافظ عليها واقل هديه يقدمهالها*
*يثبتلها حبه ان يدخل البيت من بابه وفى النور مش زى الحراميه*

*وسلامو عليكو*


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

البنوته الصغيرة قال:


> ياجامعة الحكاية كلها متوقفة على حاجتين
> 1/ ضمير الولد اللى عامل زي البير اللى مالهوش اخر
> 2/ عقل البنت اللى لما تفكر تحب لازم قبل ماتدخل فى القصة تشوف نهاية القصة دى أيه
> اما بالنسبة لموضوع انى الولد يخطب على سبيل التسلية فى دى نادرا لما نلاقيها ولو لاقينها هنلاقيه مع الناس المتريشين فاحنا تلت تربع شبابنا على أد حاله يعنى لما هيفكروا يخطبوا يبقى الى هيكملوا معاهم حياتهم ولا ايه؟


 
يجامد انتا يمخلص جبت الاخر بصراحة:hlp:
حلوة المتريشين دى يبقى قريب كليمو متريش تتعالمو ننهبو
كلامك صح فعلا ولازم البنت قبل متفكر فى حد تعرف دا عاوز ايه يقضيها موبيلات وخروج ولا ارتباط فى النور يدخل من الباب ولا الشباك


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *صح يا بنوتة كلامك مظبوط مفتكرش فى حد قادر يخطب لعب عيال كده وخلاص *
> 
> 
> *خصوصا ان اليومين دول مابقاش فى حد بتفرق معاه اى بنت معينة عشان يخطبها اللى بيلاقيها صعبة بيشوف غيرها والموضوع فى سوووووووووووء وربنا يستر بجد من اللى جاى*​


لاا عاوزين تفسييييييييير لكلامك دا يعنى ايه يلاقيها صعبة يشوف غيرها


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بجد حاولت اعلق ملقتش كلام اقولة​_
> _بس علشان حسيت انى ممكن اكون كده حتى ولو دية مش طبعتى بس ممكن الظروف تحكم عليك بكده_
> 
> _موضوع جامد ميرنا تسلم ايدك_​


 
يباشا منور يا تونى


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> ربنا يحافظ علي بناتة وينور بصيرتهم​
> 
> مرسي يا ميرنا علي الموضوع​


 
يباشا نورت


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> طب دلوقتى البنت عبيطة نعمل اية
> 
> ههههههه
> مع ان مفيش بنت عبيطة فى الزمن دةكلهم مفتحين والافلام الهندى عاملة شغل
> ...


يعم روح دانتو اعوز بالله منكم وبعدين ورينى جدع فيكم بيعمل دا غصبن عنه الا وهو عارف دى بتفكر ازاى
وبعدين فى بنات هبلة كتير اموت واعمل جمعية ضد الرجل يباااى دى لو اتعملت هتشوفو ايام طين :smil8:


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *عارفين بجد ليه المشكلة دى ​*
> 
> _*انا بشوف لو عملنا ندوات من ضغرنا ويكون انفتحنا مع *_​
> _*الاولاد فى النور وتحت اشراف الكنيسة بس من صغرنا *_​
> ...


يسلام لما نعملهم اجتماع خاص بيهم والموقع يكون متلغم ولما يتجمعو كل رجالة العالم نفجرة يا سيدى


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *بصى من الاخر*
> *واللى انا مقتنعه بيه*
> 
> *البنوته تبقى فاهمه كويس ومفيش بنت تقريبا دلوقتى *
> ...


 
يعم حتى لو دخل من الباب بلا نيلة مالها العزوبية 
بس صح بامانة الغريب انى البنات بتصدق بسرعة اوى لا وايه عندها استعداد تستنى سنتين قصادة هبيل رسمى


----------



## maikel elbrence (4 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكره الاولاد مش كده خالص
 بس انتى فاهمه الاولاد غلط
 انا معاكى ان فى اولاد بتبقى عايزه تتسلى بس 
لكن برده بيبقى فى اولاد بتفكر تشتغل ايه بعد الكليه عشان تكون نفسها
وتروح تخطب ايد بنت الحلال الا ممكن متكونش بنت حلال ولا حاجه 
وتطلع روحك معاها ياحلو وهتقعد طول عمرك معاها لغايه ما تسلم نمر
ويبقى مرحوم 
بس على فكره هو الموضوع مش انتقام مفيش اى حد قادر على الجواز فى الكليه او بعد الكليه بسنتين تلاته غير المتريشين زى ما انتى قلتى فطبيعى هيبقى زمايلى البنات الا من دفعتى هيبقوا اتجوزوا لغايه ما اكون كونت نفسى  بس 
نفسى اعرف ليه ربنا اخد ضلع من ادم عشان يخلق حواء 
ما كنا هنعيش مع بعض احسن عيشه والله
وربنا موجود


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

maikel elbrence قال:


> على فكره الاولاد مش كده خالص
> بس انتى فاهمه الاولاد غلط
> انا معاكى ان فى اولاد بتبقى عايزه تتسلى بس
> لكن برده بيبقى فى اولاد بتفكر تشتغل ايه بعد الكليه عشان تكون نفسها
> ...


 
شكلك مش هتعمر كتير :smil8:


----------



## maro.s (4 ديسمبر 2008)

المناقشة روعة والبركة فيكى يا ميرنا
بس انا مش هدافع عن البنات لأنى شايفة انى البنت مينفعش ياميرنا تبقى طيبة "" هبلة"" فى زمن الولاد بتوع اليومين دول.
وبعدين انا كبنت لما ألقى ولد بيعمل فيها جان ويحاول يعلقنى بيه  وميلقيش منى اى استجابة من اللى فى دماغه هيصرف نظر ولا ايه ياجماعة


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

maro.s قال:


> المناقشة روعة والبركة فيكى يا ميرنا
> بس انا مش هدافع عن البنات لأنى شايفة انى البنت مينفعش ياميرنا تبقى طيبة "" هبلة"" فى زمن الولاد بتوع اليومين دول.
> وبعدين انا كبنت لما ألقى ولد بيعمل فيها جان ويحاول يعلقنى بيه وميلقيش منى اى استجابة من اللى فى دماغه هيصرف نظر ولا ايه ياجماعة


 ميرسى يا مارو اهلا بيكى 
عندك حق بس فعلا فى بنات طيبة اوى بتثق فى الناس بسهولة عايشة فى زمن الحب الجميل اللى مفهوش حد يعرف يخدع  بس اهى اتلسعت يارب تتعلم من دا 
فعلا هيصرف نظر بس يكفى انى فى ناس بشكل دا وبتفكر كدا


----------



## maro.s (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا معاكى يا ميرنا بس لو البنت طيبة بجد يبقى مش هتخلى حاجة فى السر او تسمح بعلاقة حب تستمر 
يعنى هقول اضعف الايمان تقول لحد كبير عنده خبرة ويكون قريب منها ده عشان متقعش فى مشكلة اكبر من انه بيسلى وقتى معاها بس


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

maro.s قال:


> انا معاكى يا ميرنا بس لو البنت طيبة بجد يبقى مش هتخلى حاجة فى السر او تسمح بعلاقة حب تستمر
> يعنى هقول اضعف الايمان تقول لحد كبير عنده خبرة ويكون قريب منها ده عشان متقعش فى مشكلة اكبر من انه بيسلى وقتى معاها بس


 
عاوز اقولك انى كنت قربت ابوس ايدها لانه كان واضح جدا انو مش كويس من كلمة قالها وتصرفات هبلة كتير كان بيعملها من الاخر كان مراهق فى نظرى بوصلها دا كنت باكتر من طريقة وللاسف لما البنت بتحب مش بتشوف اى حاجة غير اللى عاوزة تشوفه
مهما كان مين بيكلمها خايف عليها ولا لاء المهم هى شايفة ايه وبعدين جاية تقولى الطيب ملوش نصيب دى مش طيبة الطيبة محتاجة حكمة بس محدش بيتعلم بساهل


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بشوف فى الجامعة عندى كتير من البنات ماشيين مع شباب بصفة يومية من وقت سنة اولى الى سنة ثالثة اللى انا فيها حاليا  .
الحقيقة انا مش عارف افرق اذا كانت البنات فاهمة وفكرها ناضج فعلا ولا  بتفرح باى كلمة تسمعها  او اى هدية تتقدم لها  ربنا يستر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
العلاج من وجهه نظرى المتواضعة
ان لو البنت  بتسمع كلام حلو من والدها او من" اخوها"  او من امها مش هتدور بره على الكلام دة وحتى لو اتعرض عليها الكلام ده هتكون فى الحالة دى تقدر تفرق كويس جدا بين الكلام الصح والتهريج ....
وانا اخص بالذكر الولد اللى عنده اخت بنت وبيعاملها بتجاهل او معاملة على اساس هو الراجل وهى البنت 
انا  بنصح كل اخواتى الشباب  انه لو يكلم اخته بطريقة كويسة وبعض العبارات البسيطة  اللى ممكن يتطلم بيها ويكون ده نظام حياته  زى " يا حبيبتى او حاضر يا عسولة  وغيره"  ويكونوا الملجأ الامين لاخته البنت  مش المكان اللى دايما بتلاقيه منه الهجوم والقسوة والعنف وقلة الذو ء.....
اكيد وانا متأكد ان لو البنت سمعت الكلام ده من اخوها اللى فى البيت مش هتنبهر لما تسمعه من اى ولد فى الشارع ...
وبذلك بنحافظ على اخواتنا البنات من انهم  تحصلهم صدمة فى مشاعرهم 
ااااااارجوووووووووووووو من اخواتى الشباب انهم يتعاملوا بالطريقة دى .............
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maro.s (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا موفقاكى يا ميرنا انى اللى بيحب مش بيشوف عيوب حبيبه او بيعمل نفسة مش شيفها لانه عاوز كدة 
بس انتى بتقولى انك كنتى هتبوسى ايدها وشايفة كل ده من غير اى استجابة منها بس عاوزة اقولك اكيييييد انى ده فى حد ذاته حماها من اخطاء كتير معاه لانها بتحكيلك وده ميزه كبيرة لانك لو لاقيتى خطأ أكيد هتتدخلى بكل الطرق مش بنصحها بس
يعنى اللى وقع فى الحب خلاص لازم يكون له شخص يحكى معاه ده هيكون جزء بسيط من الرقابه على مشاعرة اللى ممكن توديه فى مصايب كتير


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا بشوف فى الجامعة عندى كتير من البنات ماشيين مع شباب بصفة يومية من وقت سنة اولى الى سنة ثالثة اللى انا فيها حاليا .
> الحقيقة انا مش عارف افرق اذا كانت البنات فاهمة وفكرها ناضج فعلا ولا بتفرح باى كلمة تسمعها او اى هدية تتقدم لها ربنا يستر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> العلاج من وجهه نظرى المتواضعة
> ان لو البنت بتسمع كلام حلو من والدها او من" اخوها" او من امها مش هتدور بره على الكلام دة وحتى لو اتعرض عليها الكلام ده هتكون فى الحالة دى تقدر تفرق كويس جدا بين الكلام الصح والتهريج ....
> ...


 
سن الجامعة بيكون كدا يعنى بيكون عاوز الاختلاط بس الفرق بين واحدة والتانية يعنى ممكن واحدة تلاقيها بتتعامل مع الكل اخواتها واحدة تانى لاا يمكن انا برضو من وجهه نظرى شايفة انى سن الجامعة دا طبيعى انتى تلاقى المناظر دى كتير لانى بنسبالهم اول مكان يكون فى شباب وبنات حتى فى الكنيسة عندنا فى ثانوى الشباب يوم والبنات يوم مش بيتجمعو الا بعد ثانوى اجتماعتهم مع بعض كلياتهم كدا يعنى المشكلة فيما بعد الجامعة يعنى خلاص مرحلة وعديت المفروض كل واحد عقلة كبر الدنيا اتظبطط المفروض لكن لاا اللى في ناس مش بتفرق بين اللى بيتسلى واللى بيتكلم جد والمشكلة فعلا البنات بيصدقو اى كلمة تتقال ربنا يستر ويرحم


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2008)

maro.s قال:


> انا موفقاكى يا ميرنا انى اللى بيحب مش بيشوف عيوب حبيبه او بيعمل نفسة مش شيفها لانه عاوز كدة
> بس انتى بتقولى انك كنتى هتبوسى ايدها وشايفة كل ده من غير اى استجابة منها بس عاوزة اقولك اكيييييد انى ده فى حد ذاته حماها من اخطاء كتير معاه لانها بتحكيلك وده ميزه كبيرة لانك لو لاقيتى خطأ أكيد هتتدخلى بكل الطرق مش بنصحها بس
> يعنى اللى وقع فى الحب خلاص لازم يكون له شخص يحكى معاه ده هيكون جزء بسيط من الرقابه على مشاعرة اللى ممكن توديه فى مصايب كتير


 
انتى صح جدااا يا مارو فى حكاية انها تتكلم مع حد انا فعلا موافقكى فى دى اوى 
بس المشكلة انها كانت بتحكى علشان تحكى مش علشان تعرف دا صح ولا غلط لدرجت انى حسيت انها عاوز تعيش الحب وخلاص مش مهم دا ايه


----------



## maro.s (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اوكى ""يا ميرنا"" انها بتحكى وخلاص وهو ده المدخل اللى احنا عاوزينه لأنى انا ليا صحبات كتير بيأتمنونى على حكياتهم وبلاقى نفسى عرفت فيلم عربى وهنددى وامريكى ولما بلاقيهم مش بيسمعوا النصح بجرى على اب اعترافى واقولله انا اعمل ايه وهو يرشدنى

-  وبجد ""يا مينا "" ياريت كل الاخوات الولاد يبقو زيك والاهالى تنفذ كلامك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> لاا عاوزين تفسييييييييير لكلامك دا يعنى ايه يلاقيها صعبة يشوف غيرها



*افهمك يا مرنونة انا قصدى دلوقتى لو الولد لقى البنت اللى قدامه مش بتاعة دلع او مش موافقة تتكلم معاه وكده بيقول فى غيرك كتييييييييييير انتى عارفة الثقة بالنفس اللى عند الاساتذة بقى ههههههه بس يا ستى ده قصدى ​*


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*أنا قرات الموضوع وقرات وجهات النظر كلها وعجبتنى جدا بس فى حاجة عايزة اقولها لو بان على كل واحد أنه بلعب مكنش حد غلب ولو بان بيبان بعد ما هو بتاكد انى البنت أتعلقت بيه وماتقدرش تستغنى عنه انا شايفة ان الحل دلوقتى متوقف على موضوع الأرادة بمعنى أنى البنت لازم يكون عندها ارادة عشان تقدر تستغنى عنه بس النقطة هنا أزاى نقوى الأرادة دى؟ ولا ايه ياجماعة*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بصى مش كل الشباب كده ومش عدد قليل الى كده 
والبنت متدلقش اوى زى ما عملت البنت ديه
لازم تجربه فى كذا موضوع علشان تعرف مشاعره
شكراا على الموضوع الجميل الى  نقاشه اجمل


----------



## monygirl (4 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جديد للنقاش .ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو دة


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*يعنى حضرتك هتبقل أنك ترتبط ببنت جربت مرة واتنين ولا كل شاب بيبقى حابب أنه يرتبط بنت خام زى ما بيقولوا؟ *
*ولا أيه ياجامعة*


----------



## sony_33 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> اهوه على الاقل تكون طلعلتلها بعزومة ولا اتنين
> 
> يساتر عليكم خداعين وبخله كمان​*_


 ههههههههههههههههه
 دنتو جعانين قوى:101vy::101vy::361nl::361nl::10_9_209[1]:
 طب متقولو من الاول من غير لف ولا دوران
 انا كنت عارف من زمان ان الحب بيبدا
 بنظرة ثم ابتسامة ثم موعد ثم غدوا ثم فسحة ثم وداع 
 ثم غيرة
 انتم اخرتكم تكلو ثم:10_9_209[1]::10_9_209[1]:​


----------

